# Recall



## dbringas (May 5, 2006)

anyone got the recall letter from Bmw NA, how long does it take to get it done:thumbdwn:


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

30 minutes.
Funny story, I went to the dealer Friday to get the steering vibration checked and they told me about the recall. They said 30 minutes to replace that PCV valve. No big deal.
... I received a recall letter on Saturday ...


----------



## DeYanko (Feb 12, 2006)

Any more information on the vibration in the steering? I am taking my Li into the dealer next week for the same problem.


----------



## FlyingZ06 (Aug 17, 2006)

had mine done the other day. easy and quick.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

What recall?


----------



## FlyingZ06 (Aug 17, 2006)

crank case valves


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

FlyingZ06 said:


> crank case valves


:yikes: 
How soon should I get it addressed?


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

You didnot get a letter in mail. Because I got one a month back and mine is alreay taken care of. There is no point in waiting get it taken care of at your earliest.



BmW745On19's said:


> :yikes:
> How soon should I get it addressed?


----------



## triple_sissy (Sep 18, 2004)

DeYanko said:


> Any more information on the vibration in the steering? I am taking my Li into the dealer next week for the same problem.


No, they are blaming it on the non-OEM rims/tires.

Peter


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

That might e the case if aftermarket ones are not hubcentric. Why dont you mount OEM back and make sure you get them rebalanced. Then drive arround on them for few days to see if the problems are wheels.

If the problems is wheels then get some rings to fix the gap between your hub and the wheel. Als check your front wheels for bends. Good luck



triple_sissy said:


> No, they are blaming it on the non-OEM rims/tires.
> 
> Peter


----------



## joe joe (Apr 6, 2006)

Funny im having the same problem with vibration.
Had my wheels checked for bends and they are straight.
Had all the wheels rebalanced still have the shimmy at about 45-50mph.
Im going to put my OEM's back and see if it continues.
anybody else having this problem?


----------



## Superbuytires (Aug 3, 2006)

is this for the 750 LI too??


----------



## svengersammy (Sep 18, 2006)

When you buy after market rims you should ask or let the shop knwo it is for a BMW. Most after market rims require a "center ring" to be installed with the new rims to avoid the shimmy. The easiest way to find out if oyu need the center ring is to remove the wheels and rotate them, if the shimmy changes speed then you know you what to do.

MY problem is that at 45 - 50 I have the same shimmy but it is not due to the center ring. I checked the rims and the tire. I even had the suspension checked at a AIA certified shop and still they cannot find the problem.


----------

